# Just got pushed. 902 as an ota...



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

I was running foreverroot via the LONG manual method with the leaked .901 upgrade. I did use p3's bionic toolbox to remove bloatware and froze a few apps in tibu.

At first I got the update and dl'd it and of course it failed on me. Bi remembered i had bloat removed and frozen apps so i reinstalled bloat, unfroze apps and re-dl'd the .902 ota. Installed (although it took a good 15 minutes) started up, kept root and upgraded successfully to. 902. I don't know what I did to deserve this fortune, but I'll take what I can get.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Quada (Jan 14, 2012)

I just got this as an OTA update too! The Bionic finally has a decent radio for people still on the OTA path!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Even though I don't use my Bionic anymore, I woke up this morning with the .902 update ready to install.

I was on the leaked .901 update stock and rooted. I installed the .902 update without any problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got this as an OTA update too. I am rooted with Root OTA 5.5.893 aka ROTA893. Im on .901. Anybody know if i can install this OTA .902 and keep root?


----------



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd say try it. Make sure you have ALL bloat on the phone and any frozen apps defrosted. like I said it took a good 15 minutes to DL (I think the file is 56+mb) another good 15 minutes to install (and that yellow bar stood still for way longer than I like on more than one occasion, but I stuck it out) and the reboot took another 15 minutes (I was sure at one point I was stuck in a bootloop) but after a lot of time, and me even getting ready to manually foreverroot back to .893, it finally started up and works like a charm. So far I haven't dropped data once this morning and I was dropping every 15-20 on .901. Good Luck!


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

mudfoot said:


> I just got this as an OTA update too. I am rooted with Root OTA 5.5.893 aka ROTA893. Im on .901. Anybody know if i can install this OTA .902 and keep root?


If you lose root, there is a new utility made for the droid 4 that works with the bionic .902 update.


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

shanebionic said:


> If you lose root, there is a new utility made for the droid 4 that works with the bionic .902 update.


I just did the OTA .902 and kept root

Thanks


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

.901 was better then .902! I don't have data drops but battery doesn't last like It did with .901 cell standby now is on top of my battery summary .... used to be the last of the list on .901

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

